# ID painting Slave Boy



## Bgemellaro (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi! I need help identifying the name and artist. It is signed F. L. Van Ness but I’m not sure it is his based on the limited info on the internet. Any info/help appreciated!


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe Frank Lewis VanNess. https://www.pawpawwappaw.com/PPHS C.../History of Michigan Ave School Artwork-R.pdf


----------



## Bgemellaro (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you! This painting looks so different from his other works. I will continue researching it!


----------

